# SINPO 2 axis DRO



## Old Iron (Apr 26, 2013)

Does any body have one and how is it working out for you. Because of the long of the 50"Longitudinal feed its going to cost me $520.00 which I think it is a good price. So are they worth the money?

Paul


----------



## joconnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Does any body have one and how is it working out for you. Because of the long of the 50"Longitudinal feed its going to cost me $520.00 which I think it is a good price. So are they worth the money?
> 
> Paul



I have 2. One is a 2 axis on a Standard Modern 13/40 and the other is a 3 axis on an Elliott mill, and they both work great so far. They are about 4 months old.


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I'll prolly order one next week.

Paul


----------



## lens42 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sinpo worked fine for me as we'll. Only complaint is that they advertise that the scales have 2 layers of rubber gaskets to keep out chips. When by chance, I had to take the end cap off one scale, there was only one gasket. I never bothered to say anything because there was no problem with how it worked.



Old Iron said:


> Thanks for the reply I'll prolly order one next week.
> 
> Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 7, 2013)

I ordered the 2 axis DRO on the 3rd and it came today.:ups:Now all I need to do is get it installed. The scales are in the long box I have a 50" Longitudinal feed so it was extra.

Got some honey do's going on now so after I finish them I'll install it.


Paul


----------

